# Hood Thoughts/experience...



## GR-RRR!GOAT (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey everyone, while im not new to the poncho community, I am new to the GTO family. While I love the sleek European lines of my '04 Goat, ive got to do something about my hood! Ive done a lot of looking and I believe ive narrowed it down, but id like some thoughts and opinions. The SAP hoods are pretty much non-existent right? The RKSport hood looks like crap and the banshee hood is a little too aggressive for my tastes. I want something following the lines of the 05-06 hoods like:

OctaneMotorSports.com

04 05 06 PONTIAC GTO DuraFlex FRP CV8-Z HOOD | eBay

The one from ebay scares me as you usually get what you pay for, has anyone installed either of these two hoods? I know that there really isn't a "functional" ram air hood and that fiberglass is notorious for ill fit and warping, but there aren't many options. Thanks for the input!


----------

